# Pressemeldung Verbraucherministerium



## Heiko (6 Mai 2002)

Nr. 139 vom 6. Mai 2002

*Künast legt Vorschläge gegen Missbrauch von 0190-Dialern vor*

*Netzbetreiber und Diensteanbieter in die Pflicht nehmen*

Bundesverbraucherministerin Renate Künast hat Vorschläge zum Schutz der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher gegen den Missbrauch von 0190-Nummern im Internet vorgelegt. "Unseriöse Praktiken der Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten haben ein unerträgliches Ausmaß erreicht. Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher können sich nicht ausreichend selbst dagegen schützen, auch nicht durch aufwändige Information. Daher haben wir nun Vorschläge für geeignete Änderungen des Telekommunikationsrechts vorgelegt", so Künast heute in Berlin. Die Ministerin fordert zudem die Telekom und andere Netzbetreiber dazu auf, sich nicht als Inkassounternehmen für die Schwarzen Schafe der Branche zu betätigen.

Seit einigen Monaten führen bestimmte Dialer-Programme zu extrem hohen Gebührenforderungen von Mehrwertdiensteanbietern. Probleme entstehen durch Kombination von drei Faktoren:

Die Dialer-Programme werden von Verbrauchern unbemerkt in den PC geladen.
Der Preis des Mehrwertdienstes, der über eine 0190-Rufnummer angeboten wird, ist den Verbrauchern nicht bewusst, weil die Preisangabe nicht transparent ist.
Netzbetreiber kassieren normalerweise die Forderungen der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zusammen mit den Telefongebühren auf einer Rechnung ein. Das ging in Einzelfällen bis zur Androhung der Sperre des gesamten Telefonanschlusses, wenn eine 0190-Verbindung streitig war. Eine Existenzbedrohung für mittelständische Unternehmen und Privathaushalte.
Diese unseriösen Praktiken sind verbraucherpolitisch nicht hinnehmbar. Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post bestätigt, dass die Nutzer den Aufbau einer kostenpflichtigen 0190-Verbindung nicht immer erkennen können. Der Aufbau einer hochpreisigen Internetverbindung kann sich also unbemerkt vom Verbraucher abspielen. "Wenn so etwas möglich ist, kann man doch nicht die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher den Schaden bezahlen lassen," so Künast. "Dann dürfen sich die Netzbetreiber, die die Leitungen zur Verfügung stellen und damit selbst am Geschäft beteiligt sind, nicht als Inkasso für unseriöse Anbieter missbrauchen lassen."

Nachdem Appelle an die Wirtschaft, diese Missstände durch kundenfreundliche Maßnahmen auszuräumen, ohne erkennbare Wirkung blieben, legte Künast nun eigene Vorschläge vor und hat inzwischen Gespräche darüber mit dem Bundeswirtschaftsministerium eingeleitet. Die Vorschläge beinhalten Änderungen im Telekommunikationsrecht die bewirken, dass die Pflichten der Netzbetreiber und der Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten klar geregelt sind und ihre Einhaltung durchgesetzt werden kann. Dazu gehören insbesondere:

Verbraucher sollen rasch Zugang zu einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Mehrwertdiensteanbieters haben;
Netzbetreiber sollen das Inkasso für Forderungen der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter nur übernehmen, solange eine Forderung unbestritten ist; bei Widerspruch des Verbrauchers soll der Netzbetreiber weitere Inkassoversuche unterlassen;
bei der Zuteilung von Rufnummern für Mehrwertdienste sollen die Inhaber der Rufnummern darauf festgelegt werden, die Vorschriften zum Schutz vor unlauterem Wettbewerb und die Vorschriften für besondere Vertriebsformen wie Fernabsatzverträge oder elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr einzuhalten; bei wiederholten Verstößen soll eine Sperre des Anschlusses vorgenommen werden können.
"Kurzfristig ermuntere ich die Netzbetreiber, allen voran die Deutsche Telekom, das Inkasso zu verweigern, wenn eine Forderung eines Telefonkunden bestritten ist, und bereits abgebuchte Beträge zurückzuerstatten", so Künast. Dann bleibt es dem Anbieter überlassen, seine Forderung gegenüber dem Verbraucher unmittelbar durchzusetzen. Erfolg darf er dabei aber nur haben, wenn er nachweisen kann, dass ein Vertrag mit dem Verbraucher über die angebotene Mehrwertdienstleistung zustande gekommen ist. Dazu muss der Verbraucher gewusst haben, dass er über eine Dialerschaltung eine Dienstleistung von einem anderen Anbieter als seinem Netzbetreiber in Anspruch nimmt. Zusätzlich muss er den Preis erkannt haben können und muss diesen auch akzeptiert haben. Mit den von Künast vorgeschlagenen rechtlichen Änderungen soll das für alle Beteiligten klargestellt werden.

Mit diesem Bündel an Maßnahmen könnten Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher besser geschützt und damit das Vertrauen in das Internet als modernem und vielgenutztem Medium wieder hergestellt werden. Zugleich würden die zahlreichen seriösen 0190-Rufnummernverbindungen, die sich - wie beim Wetterdienst oder Auskünften der Verbraucherzentralen - vielfach bewährt haben und in der Praxis einfach zu handhaben sind, wieder Vertrauen bei den Verbrauchern gewinnen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

Dieses Fax habe ich heute abend nach Redaktionsschluss bekommen.
Komisch, monatelang passiert nichts, und dann 1 Tag vor der Plusminus-Sendung. Aber erst mal abwarten, ob eine "erweiterte Selbstkontrolle" bei Telekom, Hansenet etc. wirkt...und wann, vor allem.
Ich glaube, Druck ist noch nicht besonders auf Telekommunikationsanbieter ausgeübt worden (Stand von vor 10 Tagen), aber vielleicht trägt die heutige Künastsche Pressemitteilung ja dazu bei.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Mai 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> "Kurzfristig ermuntere ich die Netzbetreiber, allen voran die Deutsche Telekom, das Inkasso zu verweigern, wenn eine Forderung eines Telefonkunden bestritten ist, und bereits abgebuchte Beträge zurückzuerstatten", so Künast. Dann bleibt es dem Anbieter überlassen, seine Forderung gegenüber dem Verbraucher unmittelbar durchzusetzen. Erfolg darf er dabei aber nur haben, wenn er nachweisen kann, dass ein Vertrag mit dem Verbraucher über die angebotene Mehrwertdienstleistung zustande gekommen ist. Dazu muss der Verbraucher gewusst haben, dass er über eine Dialerschaltung eine Dienstleistung von einem anderen Anbieter als seinem Netzbetreiber in Anspruch nimmt. Zusätzlich muss er den Preis erkannt haben können und muss diesen auch akzeptiert haben. Mit den von Künast vorgeschlagenen rechtlichen Änderungen soll das für alle Beteiligten klargestellt werden.



*Das bedeutet endlich die hier geforderte Beweislastumkehr.* 
Nicht der Verbraucher muss beweisen, dass er den "Vertrag" so nicht gewollt hat, sondern der Anbieter muss beweisen, dass der "Vertrag" in seinem Sinn und nur mit dem Wissen und Wollen des Verbrauchers zustande gekommen ist.
Also jetzt ran, liebe Politiker und das ganze in einen Gesetzestext gemeißelt!
 :3d: 

Gruss Frank


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2002)

Um von vornherein keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, ich stehe den 0190 Diensten
 außererordentlich  skeptisch gegenüber. Das habe ich schon in mehreren Postings zum Ausdruck gebracht. 

So lobenswert der Vorstoß von Frau Künast ist, er packt das Problem noch immer nicht von der Wurzel her an, 
sondern versucht nur die Auswüchse zu begrenzen. Dabei wird aber u.U ein Boomerangeffekt erzeugt, der m.E
 die ganze Mehrwertdienstgeschichte ( zumindest per Dialer) zum Scheitern verurteilt. 
Wenn jetzt, was absolut richtig ist, die Beweislast umgekehrt werden soll, werden früher oder später die ersten
 Trittbrettfahrer versuchen, sich als zu Unrecht Geschädigte
 hinzustellen. Damit wird die Beurteilung, ob es sich um berechtigte oder unberechtigte Einsprüche handelt 
immer schwieriger und es wird u.U. eine Lawine von Einsprüchen losgetreten von Leuten, die versuchen, sich um
 die Bezahlung tatsächlicher Leistungen zu drücken. 
Das Problem ist doch erst nach einer "Anlaufphase" sprich, die Gangster mußten erst mal auf den Trichter 
kommen, wie leicht vor allem mit den frei tarifierbaren 01900 Nummern sich dicke Kohle machen läßt , 
aufgetreten. Solange es keine klaren d.h Mechanismen gibt, mit denen sich ein 0190 Zugang sofort nachvollziehen läßt, 
wird es zu keiner für den "Otto Normalverbraucher" und den Mehrwertdienstanbieter sicheren Position kommen.

Das Problem der Transparenz d.h ob sich der Zugang zu einer Seite überhaupt lohnt, ist dabei noch überhaupt 
nicht angesprochen. Wenn ich nach dem Download feststelle, daß es sich bei den angeblichen tollen Programmen 
um minderwertigen Schrott handelt , was dann??


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem der Transparenz d.h ob sich der Zugang zu einer Seite überhaupt lohnt, ist dabei noch überhaupt
> nicht angesprochen. Wenn ich nach dem Download feststelle, daß es sich bei den angeblichen tollen Programmen
> um minderwertigen Schrott handelt , was dann??


Theoretisch hast Du zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht (Fernabsatzgesetz).

Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, inwieweit das hier anwendbar ist.


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2002)

@Heiko

vielleicht mit einem  Upload rückwärts auf die Webseite?


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Mai 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> vielleicht mit einem  Upload rückwärts auf die Webseite?



Was rauchst _du_ denn??? Will auch haben.  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

Technofreak gehört offensichtlich auch zu den Leuten die ein Photo umdrehen um zu schauen, wie die Leute von hinten aussehen...


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2002)

Lästert Ihr nur über einen kleinen Member  

Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt. Wie hat mir mal jemand gesagt: 
Glauben sie ja nicht, was sie denken, wer ich bin! :lol:


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2002)

Und überhaupt, wie ist es denn bei den berühmt, berüchtigten Erotikseiten?
Wie steht es denn da mit dem Rückgaberecht?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2002)

*Abzocke = hohe Steuern*

Ist doch klar das unsere Regierung kein Interesse hat das schnell etwas gege Dailer getan wird. Überlegt euch doch mal die wieviel Steuern ohne Dailer von unser Bundeseichel weniger einkassiert werden. :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2002)

*Dialer im Netz*

Bi zwar noch nicht geschädigt ( hoffentlich) aber,
 warum läßt sich unsere Regierung soviel Zeit mit der Novilierung eines Gesetzes zum Schutz der Internetgemeinde und unterstützt durch den Verzug somit den Betrüger.  :argue:  Vieleicht gibts ja nen Rechtsanwalt, der die Regierung wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug (gelächter) vor den Kadi zieht . Die Regierung sollte sich mit diesem Thema schleunigst außereinander setzen, viel Zeit bleibt nicht bis zum September.  
Ein *ehemaliger* Wähler dieser Caos-Regierung


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2002)

Beihilfe zum Betrug ist nicht gegeben, da Du ja schon den Betrug in den wengsten Fällen beweisen kannst...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2002)

*Telefon- und Dialer-Betrug*

1. Es is sehr schwierig von T-Online etwas zurückzubekomme. Ich habe es zweimal probiert und nach jeweils ca. einem Jahr aufgegeben. Gott sei Dank waren es weniger als 50 DM.

2. Es ist besser der Telekom bzw. T-Online den automatischen Geldeinzug zu verbieten, so müssen sie nämlich das Geld fordern und beweisen.

3. Durch Fehlbedienung oder Besucherscherze oder Kinder oder Elektronikfehelr kann es zu einer Verbindung zu einer 019...-Nummer kommen. Die brauct nur sehr kurz sein und trptzdem können riesige Forderung daraus reslutieren, obwohl bei der Kürze klar ist, dass es nur Betrug sein kann.
Wieso muss der Anbieter nicht nachweisen, dass er eine Leistung erbracht hat?

4. Wieso muss man für das alleinige Zustandekommen einer Verbindung u.U. schon hohe Summen zahlen? Wer hat sich nicht schon mal verwählt?


----------



## Rahmat (16 Mai 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

Ich zitiere:
Wenn jetzt, was absolut richtig ist, die Beweislast umgekehrt werden soll, werden früher oder später die ersten Trittbrettfahrer versuchen, sich als zu Unrecht Geschädigte hinzustellen. Damit wird die Beurteilung, ob es sich um berechtigte oder unberechtigte Einsprüche handelt immer schwieriger und es wird u.U. eine Lawine von Einsprüchen losgetreten von Leuten, die versuchen, sich um die Bezahlung tatsächlicher Leistungen zu drücken. 

Sehe ich auch so, und ich finde es o.k. Wirklich o.k.!!!!

Überleg doch mal: So würden dialerhersteller und -anbieter endlich zur absoluten Klarheit gezwungen: Das Angebot muß so klar formuliert sein, dass auch kein Trittbrettfahrer eine Chance hat. Was besseres kann doch nicht passieren.
Und: Wären für solche Standards und deren Durchsetzung oder zumindest als Richtungsweisung nicht schon immer unsere Freunde von der "Feindlichen Selbstschutztruppe aller Telefonbetrüger.." ( http://www.fst-ev.de ) zuständig gewesen. Hätten die mal ihren Job gemacht, ....
Aber hinterher jammern gibts nicht.

Ich sehe es so wie z.B. bei Räuber-Beute-Modellen oder so.
Altes Gleichgewicht -> Störung/Crash/Aussterben einer Tierart/Gesetzesänderung/Bankrott von Firmen/Krieg/Meteoriteneinschlag/was auch immer -> neues Gleichgewicht.
Ich habe den Eindruck, Du hast Angst, dass das Leben nach so einem Eingriff nicht weitergeht. Die Angst kenne ich. Ich hatte (und z.T. habe) sie auch. Ich bin das erste mal beim Führerschein durchgerasselt. Ich dachte, das Leben hört auf. Tut es nicht. Ich verspreche es Dir.

Ich bin absoluter Pazifist und will bestimmt keinen Krieg oder Menschenrechtsverletzung rechtfertigen. Aber oft ist aus Kriegen hinterher etwas ganz neues entstanden. Interessant sind auch solche Forschungen/Überlegungen, nachdenen Katastrophen, wie z.B. der Meteoriteneinschlag, der für das Aussterben der Dinosaurier verantwortlich war, die Entwicklung der Evolution vorangetrieben hat.
Im Vergleich dazu erscheint die Beweislastumkehr doch geradezu mikroskopisch.
Und wie gesagt, vielleicht bringt sie ja auch mehr Glaubwürdigkeit, Vertrauen und dann auch Arbeitsplätze und eine florierende Industrie.
Spätestens, wenn ich meine 0190/92/93/../900 usw. entsperre und diese Dienste nutze, weißt Du, dass es stimmt.
Ich gebe Dir bescheid.  

@Werner,
Überweisung/Einzug ist eher von praktischer/pragmatischer Bedeutung, solange es zu keinen gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommt.
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt (gerichtlich) spielt die Art der Bezahlung keine Rolle mehr. Richtig ist, dass die Gegenseite das Geld eintreiben muß. Aber auf den Prozeßverlauf, Anwalts-und Gerichtskosten usw. hat dies dann keinen Einfluß mehr.
Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Bankeinzug auch schon mal intensiver beschäftigt, auch mit Bänkern besprochen. Im Geschäftsverkehr haben wir meistens per Bankeinzug (u.U. auch wegen besserer Skonti, solange noch genug Geld auf dem Konto war  )  abbuchen lassen.
Ich möchte hier noch auf den Unterschied zwischen einem Bankeinzugsverfahren=Lastschriftverfahren und einem Abbuchungsauftrag (vielleicht heißt das Wort auch etwas anders ?) hinweisen (ist den meisten unbekannt).
Unterschreibst Du z.B. einen Abbuchungsauftrag ist Dein Geld erst einmal futsch. Du kannst es nicht zurückrufen (ähnlich wie bei einer Überweisung), sondern nur zurückfordern und u.U. klagen.
Also Hände weg von diesen Abbuchungsaufträgen. Der Bankeinzug ist da eher unproblematisch.
Noch was: Tatsache ist: Jeder, der Deine Bankverbindung kennt, kann von Deinem Konto abbuchen. Es muß nur eine Prüfung durch die Bank desjenigen, der abbucht, stattfinden. Dies kann z.B. so aussehen: Jemand meldet ein z.B. Internet-Gewerbe an und erklärt der Bank glaubhaft, dass er z.B. meistens kleinere Beträge für das Download bestimmter Tools von Kunden abbuchen muß, um besser an sein Geld zu kommen. Prüfung bestanden. Jetzt kann diese Person, sobald sie Deine Kontoverbindung kennt, von Dir jeden beliebigen Betrag abbuchen ohne jegliche weitere Prüfung oder gar einer Unterschrift Deinerseits oder irgendeiner Gegenleistung (was mich wieder an unser Thema "dialer" erinnert  ). Deine Hausbank prüft nur das Überschreiten von Limits (kommst Du ins Minus/Dispokredit überzogen?) nichts sonst. Ansonsten verläßt sie sich auf die Richtigkeit des Verfahrens durch die Gegenbank. Das ganze funktioniert auf allen Seiten bestens natürlich über onlinebanking, geht aber auch "konventionell".
Daher sollte jeder seine Konten regelmäßig kontrollieren, auch derjenige, der in seinem ganzen Leben noch nie eine Bankeinzugsermächtigung unterschrieben hat. Auch für diesen gilt die Sechswochenfrist !!!!
Normalerweise ist dies auch nicht so schlimm. Denn wer wird schon versuchen auf eigenen Namen völlig durchsichtig 1000,- Euro von einem Konto abzuheben, von dem er erstens nicht weiß, ob das Geld überhaupt drauf ist, wo er zweitens weiß, dass dieses Geld stand pedem zurückgerufen wird, und schließlich drittens mit einer Strafanzeige (Konto auf eigenen Namen!) zu rechnen hat.
Anders sieht die Sache in folgendem Fall aus:
Du bekommst von der Nigeria-Connection ein recht dubioses Angebot: Schwarzgelder in dreistelliger Millionenhöhe müssen in Europa gewaschen werden. Dazu soll das Geld ausgerechnet auf deinem Konto zwischengebunkert werden (welche Ehre  ). Dafür würdest Du natürlich einen ansehnlichen Anteil bekommen, mußt dafür aber Deine Bankverbindung angeben. Dein Konto wird (u.U. durch Zwischenschaltung mehrerer Zwischenkonten) per Bankeinzug geräubert. Alle Konten und Zwischenkonten werden schlagartig aufgelöst. Die Inhaber sind unauffindbar in Afrika.   Guter Rat teuer. Schlecht gelaufen.


 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (16 Mai 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

ich glaube unsere Ansichten gehen nur minimal auseinander.   

Nur habe ich, seitdem ich das zitierte Posting geschrieben habe, 
natürlich auch noch Gelegenheit gehabt, die ganze Problematik noch weiter zu überdenken.
 Wie sagte Adenauer einmal: "Kein Mensch kann mir verbieten, jeden Tag ein bißchen schlauer zu werden". 
Böse Zungen zitieren ihn aber: "Was schert mich das Geschwätz von gestern"  

In dem Posting hab ich gleich zu Anfang gesagt, daß ich der ganzen 0190 Geschichte äußerst skeptisch gegenüber stehe. 

1. Als Telefon(Sprach) mehrwertdienst sehe ich die Geschichte noch am  problemlosesten. 
Schließlich kann jeder bei bekannten Kosten/min selbst entscheiden ob,ihm die mehr
 oder wenig echten akustischen Beiträge zusagen und den Hörer auflegen.
Dabei kann die Verbindung nicht gegen den Willen des Anrufers aufrecht erhalten werden.

2. Als Faxabrufe wird die Geschichte schon problematischer, weil der abrufende schon nicht mehr 
voll die Ablaufzeit vorher!! beurteilen kann. Aber auch hier kann der Abrufer, wenn es ihm zu bunt wird, 
die Verbindung abbrechen.

3. Bleibt das sogenannte "Micropayment". Was dabei "micro" sein soll weiß ich nicht , eher "macro"  :evil: 

Das bösartige bei den Mehrwertdiensten über das WWW ist, daß sie so extrem leicht gegenüber Laien
 mißbraucht werden können. Wenn aber Mechanismen , die eine  Authorisierung und damit Beweisbarkeit 
gegenüber beiden Vetragsseiten gegeben sein soll, sehe ich nicht, wieso das nicht wie bisher mit den Anmeldungs,
 Authorisierungs- und normalen Zahlungsverfahren, wie z.B. Lastschrift erfolgen kann. Ich kenne diese Verfahren, 
weil ich mal die Gelegenheit hatte zwei Monate in einer solchen Firma hinter die Abrechnungskulissen 
zu kucken und die funktionierten zemlich reibungslos. Im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen der Dialerbetreiber 
gab es kaum Reklamationen oder Lastschriftrückrufe, 

Das hirnrissigste Argument ist die anonyme Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung!!!
Entweder ich bin Single, dann weiß kein Aas was bei mir abgebucht wird. 
Oder ich bin kein Single wie immer, dann wird die Mami bestimmt bei
einer Telefonrechnung von hunderten Euro bestimmt keinen Verdacht schöpfen!   

4. Als Zahlungsmittel für materielle Güter bin ich nicht bereit auch nur noch einen Kommentar abzugeben! 

Mein ganz persönliches Fazit: Weg mit 0190 Mehrwertdiensten im WWW!

bis bald  
Technofreak


----------



## Rahmat (16 Mai 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

das mit der "Telefonrechnung" und dem "Bankeinzug" sehe ich genauso wie Du. Ist eine Sache.

Eine andere mit der Beweislast. Und die sollte bei "vernünftigen" Anmeldungen  im Netz doch geregelt werden können. Und da meinte ich lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende, auch wenn mal der verkehrte auch auf der Gegenseite einen herben Rückschlag hinnehmen muß.
Und zum Bankeinzug habe ich in meinem letzten posting noch was eingefügt.

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (17 Mai 2002)

Erlauchte!
(der Geruch von Lauchgemüse schleicht sich bei mir da immer ein... )


> Das hirnrissigste Argument ist die anonyme Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung!!!


Ja, das ist schon Dadaismus. Oder einfach Verarschung.
Da sitzen wir im Glashaus. Und man erzählt uns was über die Vorteile der Anonymität. 
"Du brauchst soviel, was Du nicht brauchen kannst. Und willst Du es nicht brauchen, dann helfen wir gerne nach." (Zukünftiges Zitat von Gildo Westernwelle, 2003)
Gruß, der versehentlich miterlauchte


----------



## Rahmat (17 Mai 2002)

Hey Dialerfucker,

stimmt 100 pro.

Das mit dem "Lauch" war mir bis heute neu.
Bei "Rookie" und "Member" hatte ich den Eindruck, das kommt automatisch mit der Zahl der Postings ?
Aber der Lauch? Ich habe doch schon ewig nichts mehr gepostet. Vielleicht hängt es ja mit der Zeit seit dem ersten posting Zusammen. Erlaucht hört sich ja auch so ein bißchen wie ergraut an.

Oder hat da Heiko seine Finger im Spiel. Und: Wenn der befördern kann, kann er einen dann auch wieder degradieren. Lametta weg, Lauch weg nur noch Pizza Margereta  . Und was gibt es noch für weitere Beförderungsmöglichkeiten? Eure Durchlauchtigtskeit? Und wie muß ich mich verhalten, um diese Ehrungen zu genießen? Fragen über Fragen?
Hoffentlich ist Heiko ob dieser Unwissenheit und Ignoranz nicht erbost.

 :-?  :-?  :-?  :-?  :-? 
 :-? durchlauchtigst Rahmat  :-?


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> @Werner,
> Überweisung/Einzug ist eher von praktischer/pragmatischer Bedeutung, solange es zu keinen gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommt.
> Wenn es hart auf hart kommt (gerichtlich) spielt die Art der Bezahlung keine Rolle mehr. Richtig ist, dass die Gegenseite das Geld eintreiben muß. Aber auf den Prozeßverlauf, Anwalts-und Gerichtskosten usw. hat dies dann keinen Einfluß mehr.


Allerdings solltest Du schon vorher zeigen, daß Du mit dem Abbuchen des Geldes nicht einverstanden bist und entsprechend zurückfordern. Sonst wird evtl. eine Art Einverständnis hineininterpretiert.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Anders sieht die Sache in folgendem Fall aus:
> Du bekommst von der Nigeria-Connection ein recht dubioses Angebot: Schwarzgelder in dreistelliger Millionenhöhe müssen in Europa gewaschen werden. Dazu soll das Geld ausgerechnet auf deinem Konto zwischengebunkert werden (welche Ehre  ). Dafür würdest Du natürlich einen ansehnlichen Anteil bekommen, mußt dafür aber Deine Bankverbindung angeben. Dein Konto wird (u.U. durch Zwischenschaltung mehrerer Zwischenkonten) per Bankeinzug geräubert. Alle Konten und Zwischenkonten werden schlagartig aufgelöst. Die Inhaber sind unauffindbar in Afrika.   Guter Rat teuer. Schlecht gelaufen.


Diese netten Herren arbeiten zu einem Großteil aber auch mit Postanweisungen und Überweisungen des "Kunden". Dann siehts grundsätzlich schlecht aus.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat da Heiko seine Finger im Spiel. Und: Wenn der befördern kann, kann er einen dann auch wieder degradieren. Lametta weg, Lauch weg nur noch Pizza Margereta  . Und was gibt es noch für weitere Beförderungsmöglichkeiten? Eure Durchlauchtigtskeit? Und wie muß ich mich verhalten, um diese Ehrungen zu genießen? Fragen über Fragen?
> Hoffentlich ist Heiko ob dieser Unwissenheit und Ignoranz nicht erbost.


Untertanen... 

Member, Senior Member,... kommen mit der Zahl der Postings automatisch.

Darüber hinaus gibts noch einige "Ehrentitel", die aufgrund aufopferungsvoller und kompetenter Artikel von mir verliehen werden. Lauch kommt übrigens von leuch was bedeutet, daß es eher weniger um Gemüse als um Er"lauch"tung geht.
Wir haben hier im Board mittlerweile drei "erlauchte" Mitglieder, die diesen Titel vor ca. zwei Wochen erhalten haben weil sie es mit bisweilen heiteren und kurzweiligen, bisweilen heftigen und deftigen, bisweilen nicht näher spezifizierbaren Artikeln geschafft haben, die Diskussion und die Gedankengänge anzuregen. Manch guter Gedanke ging von den teilweise recht provokativen Postings aus und da das kein Einzelfall war sah ich mich gezwungen, dies zu würdigen da es einer fruchtbaren Diskussion immer zuträglich war, wenn auch mal einige "Querdenker" mitdiskutieren und heftig an den Scheuklappen schrauben damit diese endlich fallen.

Mit dieser Ehrung verbunden ist freilich die Verpflichtung, allen virtuell Anwesenden eine Runde Getränke und (evtl. vorwiegend vegetarische ) Häppchen zu kredenzen. :sun:

Auf den Sekt wartend... 



Heiko


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Mai 2002)

Jam-jam...
*schon mal das Dressing anrühr...*
 :lol:


----------



## Rahmat (17 Mai 2002)

Hi Heiko,

Danke für die Aufklärung und danke für den "Lauch"  .

Getränke:
Reicht virtueller Champanger?
Einfach *trinkeundgenießevirtuellenchampagneraufrechnungdererlauchtenmitglieder* in eigenen postings eingeben. Meinetwegen auch als footer. Die (realen) Füße dann in die (reale) Wasserkühlung des PC's stecken, falls vorhanden  . Und selber reales Eis oder Champagner holen  .

Zum Bankeinzug:
klar das man Beträge zurückrufen muß und Flagge zeigen muß, wenn man mit irgendetwas nicht einverstanden ist, und zwar rechtzeitig (innerhalb von 6 Wochen, am Besten sofort). (Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für Einzelverbindungsnachweise bei der Telekom, wenn man diese fahrlässigerweise nicht defaultmäßig sowieso bekommt.)

Und auch klar, dass die Nigeria-Konektions oft andere Zahlungsarten bevorzugen, und wenn der "Kunde" selber dabei aktiv wird, umso schlechter für ihn.

Mir ging es nur darum mit drei Irrglauben aufzuräumen.

Der erste, der wirklich rechtlich gravierende Unterschied zwischen Abbuchungsauftrag und Lastschrift/Bankeinzugsverfahren.

Der zweite, dass ich dadurch, dass ich keinen Bankeinzug gebe, sondern das Geld überweise meine Situation verbessern könnte. Juristisch sowieso nicht. Aber selbst aus praktischer Sicht ist der Unterschied nur marginal: Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ich eine Rechnung per Überweisung nicht bezahle oder eben einen strittigen Betrag zurückhole. Im Endeffekt keinen. Ich sollte bei Bankeinzug halt wenigstens alle 6 Wochen mein Konto kontrollieren. Das sollte ich aber sowieso, oder (siehe drittens)?

Der dritte, das niemand von meinem Konto Geld einziehen kann, wenn ich es ihm nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt habe, sondern, das im Prinzip jeder an mein Geld kommt. Und ich dann wirklich auch in diesem Fall mich um die Sechswochenfrist kümmern muß, z.B. bei längeren Urlauben.

Ich denke, diese (Wahnsinns-)Situation ist den Wenigsten Menschen wirklich bewußt und sie befinden sich in einer trügerischen Sicherheit, wenn sie meinen ihr Konto wäre "sicher" vor fremden Zugriffen. Im Falle der Nigeria-Konektion kommen noch zwei Probleme hinzu:
1.) Ausland/Afrika
2.) Hat sich der Geschädigte in gewissem Umfang u.U. selber strafbar gemacht und wird den Gang zur Polizei u.U. scheuen.

Ich habe mich auch mal bis zu einem gewissen Grad auf so einen Schriftwechsel eigelassen. Ich habe dann in diesem Zusammenhang im Internet/Google recherchiert (da wirst Du schnell fündig) und meinen Bänker interviewt.
Ich habe dann Faxe und Anrufe aus Nigeria erhalten. Die Leute dort sind sehr "flexibel" und können optimal auf Deine Wünsche eingehen.
Stellst Du kritische Fragen, lassen entweder abrupt die Englischkentnisse Deines Gegenübers nach, oder die Telefonverbindung wird plötzlich sehr schlecht. Willst Du nicht nach Nigeria fahren, tut es plötzlich auch eine Bank in Holland ....
Selbst der Hinweis auf entsprechende Internetseiten, und dass der Betrug aufgeflogen ist, haben die Conection von weiteren Telefonaten und Faxen (manchmal Nachts um halb zwei) nicht abgehalten. Vielleicht hätte ich hier ja eine 0190-Nummer für mich einrichten sollen  .

Und hier nur mein Rat:
Klar meine Kontonummer wissen "sehr viele", und aus welchen Schriftstücken, Überweisungen, Buchungen man sie rekonstruieren kann, weiß ich nicht genau. Aber trotzdem Vorsicht bei der Weitergabe, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der Bankeinzugsproblematik und einer u.U. selber zu verantwortenden eigenen "Fahrlässigkeit".
Das gleiche, wie bei der dialer-Problematik:
Eigenverantwortung, gesunder Menschenverstand und die Chance an der Auseinandersetzung damit persönlich zu wachsen und für sein eigenes Leben die Verantwortung zu übernehmen und sich nicht hinter unserem "Rechtsstaat", dem Papa usw. zu verstecken

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (25 Mai 2002)

Hi dialerfucker,

späte Antwort, aber doch noch eine Antwort:

Zu Dadaismus, Anonymität, Verarschung:

Ich war zuerst versucht Dir 100% recht zu geben. Dann habe ich mir die Sache aber doch noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und ich muß Dir in zwei entscheidenden Punkten widersprechen:

Betr.: "Vorteile der anonymen Bezahlung":
1.) Anonymität:
Der unbedarfte und unbefangene User geht hier wohl wie selbstverständlich von der Anonymität des Users/Surfers/Telefonkunden, wie auch immer aus. Ich will hier nicht eine philosophische Diskussion anfangen, was "kennen" bedeutet und gehe im Weiteren davon aus, dass dies die Kenntnis der postalischen Adresse und der rechtlichen und finanziellen Greifbarkeit bedeutet.
Wer kennt also wen und wer kennt wen nicht? Du kennst Dich,  die Telekom kennt Dich, Deine Bank kennt Dich, Dein Lebenspartner kennt Dich, ...
Du kennst aber nicht das, entschuldige den Bruch im Stil, 0190-Gesockse.
In diesem Sinne muß man die "anonyme" Bezahlung eigentlich anders lesen.

2.) "Vorteile" der anonymen Bezahlung:
dito. Wer hat gesagt, dass der Kunde Vorteile hat? Es ist nur von "Vorteilen" die Rede. Und die sind ohne Frage vorhanden, die Frage ist nur für wen.
Den Vorteil hat der, der anonym bleibt. Und dies ist nicht der Kunde, sondern, wie eben bereits erörtert, der Anbieter.

3.) Verarschung:
Selbstverständlich ist das Verarschung.
Aber so weit mir bekannt, gibt es weder im Straf- noch im Zivilrecht einen derartigen Tatbestand.
Das Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass der User implizit davon ausgeht, dass er nicht verarscht wird, und von so einem "seriösen" Gegenüber wie der DTAG oder der FST schon gleich gar nicht. Nur gut, wenn er von diesem Irrglauben geheilt wird.

Hier kann man nur sagen, wenn der Schaden für den einzelnen zu verkraften ist, so hat er folgendes Geschäft gemacht: Er ist (um hoffentlich nicht zu viel) Geld ärmer geworden und um etliche Erfahrungen reicher. Er ist von Telekom, FST, Justiz und Politik "enttäuscht", was ja soviel bedeutet, dass er sich Vorher im Irrtum befand (getäuscht) und jetzt klarer sieht "enttäuscht". Etwas besseres kann doch gar nicht passieren. Er sieht die Telekom (...), als das was sie ist (hoffentlich  )....
Er wird erwachsener, lernt, dass er sich nicht nur vor Handtaschendieben in acht nehmen muß, sondern auch vor größeren (vermeintlich seriösen) Fischen.

Zur Sichtweise der Dinge muß ich hier noch einmal einen meiner Lieblingsmeister nämlich Janosch zitieren: "Alles ist anders, als man denkt, nämlich genau umgekehrt."

Die meisten kennen von Janosch halt die Tigerente. Aber hast Du schon mal z.B. die Geschichte vom Raben Josef gelesen / gesehen. Da hat Janosch Richard Bachs "Möwe Jonathan" verarbeitet. Da geht es um Besitztümer sammeln, Freiheit/Unfreiheit, die Lüfte meistern, das Leben / die Welt meistern, "Welt"meisterschaft. Einfach genial.
Oder:
Der "inverse" Froschkönig. Alles genauso wie im "richtigen" Märchen, nur umgekehrt.
Oder: "Löwenzahn und Samtpfötchen"....

Für mich ist Janosch in diesem Sinne weit mehr, als ein Kinderbuchautor, sondern neben Osho/Baghwahn, Buddha, Jesus und vielen anderen ein echt erleuchteter Meister (auch wenn oder vielleicht auch weil ich weiß, dass die typisch zittrigen Janoschzeichnungen nicht besondere "Kunst" sind, sondern in erster Linie auf sein (damaliges ?) Alkoholproblem zurückzuführen sind).

Noch ein Beispiel, das ganz gut passt:

Die FST:
Der User und auch die Politik versprechen sich Hilfe.
Was ist aber die Aufgabe der FST.
Die FST ist eine Interessenvertretung der Telefon"mehrwert"dienste-anbieter (was immer dies auch bedeuten mag). Sie wird besetzt von deren Mitgliedern. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, das System möglichst lange aufrechtzuerhalten, bei einer Gewinnmaximierung der Anbieter.
Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt hat sie bis jetzt optimal gearbeitet und erst in letzter Zeit versagt, indem sie Ihre Mitglieder nicht soweit im Griff hatte, dass diese jedes Maß und Ziel verloren und jetzt (hoffentlich) endlich gesetzliche Regelungen kommen.
Wer sich an die FST gewendet hat muß sich meiner Meinung nach ernstlich fragen, mit wem er eigentlich gesprochen hat.

Wenn ich meine damals achtjährige Tochter gefragt habe, ob sie im Schwimmbecken stehen könne (da sie noch nicht richtig schwimmen konnte), hat sie sich die Nase mit der einen Hand zugehalten, ist untergetaucht, bis nur noch die Fingerspitzen der anderen Hand aus dem Wasser schauten, ist wieder aufgetaucht und hat im Brustton der Überzeugung "Ja!" gesagt. Und irgendwo hatte sie recht. Ich habe meine Frage einfach nicht klar genug gestellt.
Schau Dir jetzt noch einmal die Frage "Hat die anonyme Zahlweise Vorteile?" an  .

Jetzt was ganz anderes @ Heiko:
Ich kann mir z.B. alle Beiträge von dialerfucker oder Dir oder Technofreak angucken, werde dann aber erschlagen. Und: Oft ist es so, dass ein Großteil der Beiträge in einzelnen wenigen threads steckt, ich möchte hier nur auf das hin und her zwischen mir und dialerfucker hinweisen.
Gäbe es in dem Forum eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit, dass man sich z.B. die threads anzeigen lassen kann, zu denen jemand gepostet hat. Dies könnte ich mir sehr übersichtlich vorstellen, zumahl der Betreff oft recht aussagekräftig ist. (Besonders komfortabel wäre dann noch, wenn z.B. ein Link auf den ersten und letzten Beitrag der Person gesetzt werden könnte, bei mehrseitigen threads, aber das wäre schon Luxus pur   ).
Und noch ne Frage, gibt es eigentlich so was wie ein MHD bzw. Ablaufdatum für postings, oder ist alles off limits?

mfg  Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (25 Mai 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

nett mal wieder was von Dir zu hören! Zur Verarschung:
Selbstverständlich ist das aus der Perspektive die Wahrheit und keine Verarschung oder sonstwas. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich unter diesem Gesichtspunkt noch einige Dinge neu "einlesen" muss. 
Heute der Zen-stock in Deiner Hand.  
Gruß dialerfucker


----------



## dialerfucker (25 Mai 2002)

@Rahmat;
...ergänzend: 
in unserem Leben haben wir die Chance an vielen Herausforderungen zu wachsen. Manchmal fängt das beim Frühstück an, manchmal sollte man "bewusst" den Gürtel verkehrt rum anziehen...  
Das sollte in dieser Sache aber niemand falsch verstehen, sonst könnte man das Forum, bzw. diese Seiten  ja zumachen nach dem Motto: Aus Fehlern lernt man! oder: ohne Finsternis kein Licht, ohne Hass keine Liebe....
Darüber würden die "Eierbären" sich sicherlich sehr freuen...aber manchmal ist Hilfestellung zum Wachsen oder Erwachsenwerden nötig!
Gruß dialerfucker
PS:...bin Janosch-Leser!


----------



## Rahmat (25 Mai 2002)

Hi dialerfucker,

wachsen, erwachsen werden ... große Worte.

Aber ich denke manchmal hilft einen einfach eine andere Fragestellung oder Perspektive weiter.

Ich erinnere mich an den 11. September / World Trade Center.
Ich habe ein Interview gesehen mit einer völlig unbekannten Passantin, ich glaube es war eine Schwarze, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau.
Sie war verzweifelt und sie hat gefragt "Woher kommt dieser unvorstellbare Hass auf uns, dass jemand so etwas macht?" Sie hat es nicht verstanden. Aber sie hat die Frage gestellt, die sich in diesem Moment eigentlich jeder hätte stellen müssen, und keiner hat es gemacht, außer jener Frau.
Diese 100% aufrichtige  ernsthafte Frage ohne irgendwelche vorgegebenen Antworten, Erklärungen und Einteilungen in Gut und Böse hat mich tief berührt.

Ich mußte dabei auch an folgendes wunderschöne Gedicht von Rainer Maria Rilke denken: 

Ich möchte Sie, so gut ich es kann, bitten, Geduld zu haben
gegen alles Ungelöste in ihrem Herzen und zu versuchen, 
die Fragen selbst liebzuhaben wie verschlossene Stuben und wie Bücher, 
die in einer sehr fremden Sprache geschrieben sind. 

Forschen Sie jetzt nicht nach den Antworten, 
die Ihnen nicht gegeben werden können, weil Sie sie nicht leben könnten. 

Und es handelt sich darum, alles zu leben. 

Leben Sie jetzt die Fragen. 

Vielleicht leben Sie dann allmählich, ohne es zu merken, 
eines fernen Tages in die Antworten hinein. 

Rainer Maria Rilke,
Briefe an einen jungen Dichter (Die Stimmen der Steine)
(Brief an Franz Xaver Kappus, 16. Juli 1903)


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt was ganz anderes @ Heiko:
> Ich kann mir z.B. alle Beiträge von dialerfucker oder Dir oder Technofreak angucken, werde dann aber erschlagen. Und: Oft ist es so, dass ein Großteil der Beiträge in einzelnen wenigen threads steckt, ich möchte hier nur auf das hin und her zwischen mir und dialerfucker hinweisen.
> Gäbe es in dem Forum eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit, dass man sich z.B. die threads anzeigen lassen kann, zu denen jemand gepostet hat. Dies könnte ich mir sehr übersichtlich vorstellen, zumahl der Betreff oft recht aussagekräftig ist. (Besonders komfortabel wäre dann noch, wenn z.B. ein Link auf den ersten und letzten Beitrag der Person gesetzt werden könnte, bei mehrseitigen threads, aber das wäre schon Luxus pur   ).
> Und noch ne Frage, gibt es eigentlich so was wie ein MHD bzw. Ablaufdatum für postings, oder ist alles off limits?


Zuerst mal: danke für die tiefgründige Antwort!

1. Frage: da muß ich mal drüber nachdenken, was Du überhaupt meinst... Zudem befindet sich das Forum aktuell in einer quasi-stabilen Situation, da beim letzen Update (2.0.1) einiges verschlimmbessert wurde und ich den Code teilweise mischen mußte. Insofern haben wir aktuell eigentlich die Version 2.0.0,5 und ich warte auf eine wirklich komplette 2.0.1 und dann schau ich mir Deinen Vorschlag mal an *notier* 

2. Ablaufdatum gibts hier nirgends, außer im Testforum. Das Testforum terminiert sich nach ca. 2 Wochen selber, die anderen garnicht. Sinn dahinter ist, die Sachen hier recherchierbar zu machen. Ich möchte nicht hergehen und jeden Thread auf sinnvollen Inhalt untersuchen.


----------



## Rahmat (26 Mai 2002)

Hi Heiko,

ich dachte das ungefähr so:

"Jemand" hat z.B. in 3 threads (A, B, C) ungefähr gleichzeitig je 7 mal gepostet (A1, A2, A3, ..., A7, B1, ..., B7,C1,...C7).
Lasse ich mir alle Beiträge von "Jemand" anzeigen, so erhalte ich diese 21 Beiträge gemischt angezeigt, da ja alles ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit statt fand (z.B. A1,  B1, A2, A3, C1, B2, ...) (Da kommt halt doch wieder der Mathematiker durch  )

U.U. würde ja aber reichen, das Thema des threads anzuzeigen, mit einem Verweis auf "Jemands" ersten Beitrag dazu (z.B. auf Seite 13 des  threads (ein etwas längerer thread  )) und dessen letzten Beitrag (z.B. auf Seite 15), jeweils mit kurzer Texteinblendung wie gehabt.

D.h. ich hätte in diesem Fall nur 6 Anzeigen, diese aber geordneter:

Thread A, A1 ("Jemands" ersterBeitrag zum thread A (Text)), A7 "Jemands" letzter Beitrag zum thread A(Text)).
Thread B, B1 ("Jemands" ersterBeitrag zum thread B (Text)), B7 "Jemands" letzter Beitrag zum thread B(Text)).
Thread C, C1 ("Jemands" ersterBeitrag zum thread C (Text)), C7 "Jemands" letzter Beitrag zum thread C (Text)).

Oder, noch besser ich habe die Wahl, zwischen allen Beiträgen, so wie jetzt, oder zwischen obiger Darstellung.

Wenn Du jetzt das Forum noch so einrichten könntest, dass es auf meinen Toast, Kaffe und das 3-minuten-ei aufpaßt, perfekt,   .

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2002)

Hmmm...

Jetzt ist das zwar alles klarer, aber die Umsetzung muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen.
Evtl. mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag einreichen. Für ne Modifikation ist das fast zu heftig...

Ich bleibe dran, kann aber noch keinen Termin versprechen.


----------



## Rahmat (26 Mai 2002)

Hi Heiko,

ist mir dann beim nochmaligen lesen auch so gegangen, dass ich mir dachte, das wird etwas komplizierter.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit dem Toast und dem Kaffee und dem Ei, damit Du siehst, dass nicht mein ganzes Lebensglück einzig und allein daran hängt. 

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2002)

*Re: Dialer im Netz*



			
				Stachel schrieb:
			
		

> Bi zwar noch nicht geschädigt ( hoffentlich) aber,
> warum läßt sich unsere Regierung soviel Zeit mit der Novilierung eines Gesetzes zum Schutz der Internetgemeinde und unterstützt durch den Verzug somit den Betrüger.  :argue:  Vieleicht gibts ja nen Rechtsanwalt, der die Regierung wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug (gelächter) vor den Kadi zieht . Die Regierung sollte sich mit diesem Thema schleunigst außereinander setzen, viel Zeit bleibt nicht bis zum September.
> Ein *ehemaliger* Wähler dieser Caos-Regierung



Was, Du bist noch nicht Bi geschädigt?  :lol:    :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2002)

*Re: Dialer im Netz*



			
				Stachel schrieb:
			
		

> Bi zwar noch nicht geschädigt ( hoffentlich) aber,
> warum läßt sich unsere Regierung soviel Zeit mit der Novilierung eines Gesetzes zum Schutz der Internetgemeinde und unterstützt durch den Verzug somit den Betrüger.  :argue:  Vieleicht gibts ja nen Rechtsanwalt, der die Regierung wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug (gelächter) vor den Kadi zieht . Die Regierung sollte sich mit diesem Thema schleunigst außereinander setzen, viel Zeit bleibt nicht bis zum September.
> Ein *ehemaliger* Wähler dieser Caos-Regierung



Chaos-regierung ?
Die haben doch alle ihre Schäfchen im Trockenen.Ich nenne das Gruselkabinett.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2002)

*Re: Dialer im Netz*



			
				Stachel schrieb:
			
		

> Bi zwar noch nicht geschädigt ( hoffentlich) aber,
> warum läßt sich unsere Regierung soviel Zeit mit der Novilierung eines Gesetzes zum Schutz der Internetgemeinde und unterstützt durch den Verzug somit den Betrüger.  :argue:  Vieleicht gibts ja nen Rechtsanwalt, der die Regierung wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug (gelächter) vor den Kadi zieht . Die Regierung sollte sich mit diesem Thema schleunigst außereinander setzen, viel Zeit bleibt nicht bis zum September.
> Ein *ehemaliger* Wähler dieser Caos-Regierung



Chaos-regierung ?
Die haben doch alle ihre Schäfchen im Trockenen.Ich nenne das Gruselkabinett. 

MfG. E. Morgenstern


----------

